
Ask HN: Good books on scalability - aman-pro
Is there any good book that talks about scalable web application? By scalability I mean not just scaling in terms of infrastructure but also design.<p>We want to build something similar to JIRA that will allow it&#x27;s users to make things as configurable as possible. Also, it&#x27;s important to allow 3rd party developers to develop things on top of our platform.<p>I&#x27;m looking for some books or resources that can help us build a perfectly modular and scalable&#x2F;extendable codebase.
======
aalhour
In terms of software design, I found that Designing Data Intensive
Applications to be very informative, I am going to give it another read next
year. It cites a lot of references at the end of every chapter for the reader
to explore the various topics further.

